# هام فى العباراتboxculvert



## أبايحيى (16 أغسطس 2009)

قوانين هام فى تصميم العبارات الصندوقية


----------



## garary (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فاجومى (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبد الغفور عبو (2 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل عنا كل خير وزادك الله علما


----------



## عاشق السهر (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## المهندس صباح (29 مارس 2010)

الشكر الجزيل يا أبا يحيى جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Tarek Soliman (30 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخوى ... كتاب التصميم ممتاز فعلا ... فى المملكة العربية السعودية نستخدم لتصميم العبارات الصندوقية المواصفات السعودية و هى سهلة جدا و سوف اقوم برفع المواصفات ان شاء الله


----------



## علياء على حمدى (30 مارس 2010)

مجهود محمود وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## mostafammy (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ali992 (30 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل عنا كل خير وزادك الله علما*


----------



## بسام اليمني (10 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wdmustafa (26 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزييييييييلا


----------



## رضاء النخلي (14 يوليو 2010)

:75::56: بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيكم


----------



## Tarek Soliman (15 يوليو 2010)

انا قمت بتصميم اكثر من 150 عبارة حسب المواصفات السعودية .... اى مساعدة انا موجود


----------



## علي سليم متولي (30 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## moha_aga (31 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل عنا كل خير وزادك الله علما*​


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## jirar (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## حازم2010 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

tarek soliman قال:


> مشكور اخوى ... كتاب التصميم ممتاز فعلا ... فى المملكة العربية السعودية نستخدم لتصميم العبارات الصندوقية المواصفات السعودية و هى سهلة جدا و سوف اقوم برفع المواصفات ان شاء الله


 الأخ طارق المواصفات اللي بتتكلم عنها اكبر مقاس فيها 3.5 *3.5 ودي مشكلة لو حبيت تعمل عبارة مقاسها اكبر من كده بتضطر انك تعملها تصميم خاص:19:


----------



## م . الاء حرب (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*Thank you*​


----------



## africano800 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد أبونور (13 فبراير 2011)

:28:


----------



## محمد أبونور (13 فبراير 2011)

*بعض ملفات أوتوكاد للعبارات الصندوقية مع الحوائط الإستنادية (الأجنحة)*

أتمنى أن تكون حققت إستفادة


----------



## talan77 (13 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سيروان محمود (13 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل عنا كل خير وزادك الله علما*


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (26 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## غسان الفهد (3 يونيو 2011)

يسلمو اخي


----------



## أبو ماجد (3 يونيو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## alanieng (4 يونيو 2011)

سعيكم مشكور


----------



## المهندس خا (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً 
خواتم مباركة


----------



## shuaa said (19 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## هاجس اليمن (19 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## eng m saber (20 أغسطس 2011)

ممتاز


----------



## zxzx_0007 (22 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله كل عنا كل خير وزادك الله علما*


----------



## البشائر تود (29 سبتمبر 2011)

نسال الله ان يجعل ما قدمت صدقة جاريه ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ولك مني الف شكر وتقدير


----------



## علي سليم متولي (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (26 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ashraff (26 مايو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أبو ماجد (27 مايو 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## saro.khaled (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااا اخي العزيز


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (27 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك 

وفى انتظار المزيد عن موضوع العبارات والمعادلات الجميلة


----------



## buraida (12 يوليو 2012)

مشكورررر


----------



## eng_montaser86 (22 فبراير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد الفجال (14 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل عنا كل خير وزادك الله علما​


----------



## hiwa karim (20 مارس 2013)

شكرا شكرا


----------

